# Returning expat - UAE driving licence?



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

I have returned to the UAE after a gap of a few years. I still have a valid UAE driving licence from last time. Do I need to do anything with this for it to be valid to use or it is OK? I can't find this scenario on the government website.

Anyone who has been through this scenario with advice?

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

firsttimeexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have returned to the UAE after a gap of a few years. I still have a valid UAE driving licence from last time. Do I need to do anything with this for it to be valid to use or it is OK? I can't find this scenario on the government website.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Once you have the new residence visa stamped in your passport - you can then drive on your existing UAE driving licence.
Until then, you should not be driving on this licence.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Steve,

But do I have to update anyone anywhere, or it is automatically valid once visa is in passport?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

firsttimeexpat said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> But do I have to update anyone anywhere, or it is automatically valid once visa is in passport?


Auto valid with residency visa


----------



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks for the info!


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Once you have the new residence visa stamped in your passport - you can then drive on your existing UAE driving licence.
> Until then, you should not be driving on this licence.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about that rule? 
Am asking as I am between residence visas at the moment (and will be for the next few months) and always assumed that the UAE DL was a valid identity document/permission to drive in its own right regardless of a person's immigration status.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I believe that to be the case - but ask five people and you might get five different answers!
It would certainly be difficult to purchase, register and insure your own car without a residence visa.
It might be possible to hire a car with the licence - but if you had an accident and were subsequently required to provide copies of passport and visa - might be a bit sticky!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

omar92 said:


> Are you sure about that rule?.


Its what our PRO told us as well.

We have a situation whereby a lot of my team are having their residencies cancelled, and replaced with new ones on a different legal entity. As its Abu Dhabi, the cancellation and recreating may take up to a month, and our legal advice is that we have to provide them a hire car on a UK driving licence as their UAE one will not be valid and they cannot drive a lease or privately owned vehicle in that time.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Consider the UAE license only valid if having UAE residence... The limitation is not from the traffic department... From insurance companies point of view it will be VERY clear when involved in "major"accidents. Aftermath can be years! 

IF not resident.... hire a car.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Found this: 

http://m.gulfnews.com/driving-licence-valid-after-visa-cancellation-1.46179
and this: 

http://m.thenational.ae/business/pe...ing-licence-be-claimed-without-residency-visa

I suppose I could get a IDP from Egypt just in case-should not assume that everyone in Dubai is aware of that court ruling cited in both articles as many seem to interpret it as a grey area. 

Others users have also pointed out that visitors should only drive rentals not private vehicles. Do I have the option of buying extra insurance coverage to drive my car? We have two cars at home (one in my name, the other in my Dad's)-what do I do until my new visa is issued?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well my father is no longer resident and he still has a valid UAE license. The police said he was fine to drive my car on it. Also I've been driving my own, privately owned car inbetween visas, as has my husband. All told it was fine, so long as the license is valid.


----------

